
I Criticized My University’s Ties to the Chinese Gov, Now I Face Expulsion - sexy_seedbox
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/05/14/i-criticized-my-universitys-ties-to-the-chinese-government-now-i-face-expulsion/
======
tomohawk
It's time to expel the Confucius Institute.

------
DreamScatter
University education is becoming irrelevant anyways, when they expel critical
thinkers they will only become less relevant.

